# High domed Yniphora, Albino Sulcatas and more.



## narattah (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a high domed Yniphora, Albino Sulcatas and Radiatas. They belong to some owner here. 

I'm sharing them for those who are interested.
There are 23 pictures altogether so they will fit on 2 posts.

Who does not want to own them? 



































































































Here are some more


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 10, 2010)

Those Sulcata are not getting enough humidity and are pyramiding now and just gonna get worse...


----------



## narattah (Dec 10, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Those Sulcata are not getting enough humidity and are pyramiding now and just gonna get worse...



I don't know how much humidity these guys get, but yeah it is inevitable now 
Maybe they came like that when he got them.


----------



## kbaker (Dec 10, 2010)

I am not use to seeing many of these, but he just looks freakish!
Like someone is pumping him up and he is going to burst!


----------



## narattah (Dec 10, 2010)

kbaker said:


> I am not use to seeing many of these, but he just looks freakish!
> Like someone is pumping him up and he is going to burst!



Yep, doesn't he look like a soccer ball?


----------



## Laura (Dec 10, 2010)

do they live in a hardware store? 
too bad.. beautiful animals..
although with the black faces and feet.. it looks like they are eating poop!
I hope they all arent housed together..
but thanks for posting pics!


----------



## narattah (Dec 10, 2010)

Laura said:


> do they live in a hardware store?
> too bad.. beautiful animals..
> although with the black faces and feet.. it looks like they are eating poop!
> I hope they all arent housed together..
> but thanks for posting pics!



No, they have a good habitat at home. The owner brings them to work sometimes. Can't avoid them eating poops though.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the plougshare! Just stunning I think Im going to fly over there and steal him


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 10, 2010)

damn.. wat a pity on those sulcatas.. They look like "Tetris" now. ):


----------



## coastal (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice Yin and excellent Radiata.


----------



## abra (Dec 10, 2010)

They're so cute  But, when I saw the shells I felt bad :/ Love the red eyes, they're awesome


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey brother, they look good, the sulcatas need more humitity, they are pryamiding and it should be addressed. The other two species gook outstanding.


----------



## narattah (Dec 11, 2010)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Hey brother, they look good, the sulcatas need more humitity, they are pryamiding and it should be addressed. The other two species gook outstanding.



Thank you for your concern, I'll address this issue to the owner and hopefully something could be done for a preventive measure.


----------



## Neal (Dec 11, 2010)

Good crap, that's what I'd call a million dollar collection.


----------



## Becki (Dec 11, 2010)

It must be exhausting carrying around that high domed shell.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

They are all very awesome to look at! Just amazing! I hope your friend takes your advice! Tell him it's in the best interest of the torties and they would look even MORE beautiful than they already are!!! I really appreciate you sharing those pictures, some of us will never get to see torties like that! Thanks so much!!!


----------

